# Help - need "springbar" (pin/screw) parts for Fortis strap ....



## archimedes

Was changing the strap on a Worldtimer and the threaded screw on the "springbar" (no spring on this type, so I don't know exactly what these are called) broke ... 

Looked around, but these don't look like they are standard readily-available parts.

Wasn't sure how to best get replacement bars/screws. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Also, do you all use a (mild) threadlocker on these, when you change straps? Not really enthusiastic about this design, since the threads are (obviously) weak and I don't really want to have to worry about it loosening and falling off the strap.


----------



## Jan_DK

Is this what you need ?
Fortis - Fortis B-42 Ansto?steg mit Schraube f?r 20 mm B?nder Edelstahl geb?rstet ? 1,9 m - Federstege f?r Uhrenarmb?nder - 20 mm


----------



## archimedes

Jan_DK said:


> Is this what you need ?
> Fortis - Fortis B-42 Ansto?steg mit Schraube f?r 20 mm B?nder Edelstahl geb?rstet ? 1,9 m - Federstege f?r Uhrenarmb?nder - 20 mm


I think so, except probably the larger version. Supposedly my watch has "23mm lugs", but a 24mm strap seems to fit perfectly, so I guess the 24mm bar is probably the one I need.

The photo also looks darker than plain steel, but sometimes parts photos don't always look exactly correct.

Wow, 20 euro + international shipping ... ouch !

I see they make a special note that these screws are prone to breaking (!)

I have tried to contact the Fortis USA reps to see if hopefully they can help me out.

In any case, many many thanks for your help. At least this is an option to try, if I have no good alternative.


----------



## archimedes

Anyone else know of a US source for these ?


----------



## hawkryger

Gevril Group is the only source I know of that's reliable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

hawkryger said:


> Gevril Group is the only source I know of that's reliable....


Waiting to hear back from them, thanks....


----------



## archimedes

archimedes said:


> Waiting to hear back from them, thanks....


Prompt response .... just placed an order for a (very expensive) screwbar, with (very expensive) shipping.


----------



## archimedes

Lugbar has arrived, but is satin-finished, instead of polished ( the finish on the original bars ) .

Although now they don't match the case, or each other, at least it will work, I guess ....


----------



## hawkryger

That's a real bummer considering how much they charge for em. No one but you will know the difference though I'm sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

Good news, they are attempting to source a polished replacement from the factory.


----------



## decaedron

Hi, sharing my experience here. 
When trying to change the strap on my B-42, to my despair the screw broke apart inside the lug bar!. 
After months of searching and not willing to pay top dollar, shiping costs and custom taxes, today I went to a small watch shop, showed them damaged piece and the impossible happen: 
They have an exact (and even better one) used by some Casio model.

Long story short: Better quality, the screw goes deeper in the bar, was a really perfect fit. 
As casio parts, should be available worldwide...
Some pics:
Original strap bar on top, Casio bars below. 
Observe the depth of the casio screw.









Fortis screw on top, Casio below.
Changed both bars (10 dollars each), hope this helps out.
Cheers!


----------



## thesybarite

Decaedron,
Do you have a part number, or the Casio model that uses these lugs? Without that info, it'd be pretty hard to find these. Or maybe the name or phone number of the place you bought them from.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## decaedron

Hi Thesybarite, 

This pins are for a Casio Pathfinder.
Cheers!


----------



## thesybarite

Thank you, decaedron.
Do you happen to know the part number or the model of the Pathfinder yours fit? I was checking on eBay and there seem to be several types of these screws:

Casio Original Pathfinder PRG 240 Watch Band Screw Male Female PRG 40 Qty 2 | eBay

Casio Original Pathfinder Pag 240 Watch Band Screw Male Female Pag 40 Qty 2 | eBay

Casio PRG 510 Pathfinder Watch Band Screw Male Female Combo PRG 550 Qty 2 | eBay

Casio Pathfinder Paw 1500 1v Watch Band Screw Male Female PRG 130 1v Set of 1 | eBay


----------



## decaedron

Hi Thesybarite,

Sorry, I don't own any Casio, I just stumbled in this Casio watch repair shop.

Best chances if you take your watch or the damaged lug bar to the local store or ask the vendor about the dimension of the bar he is selling.
I suppose that being Casio, any local Casio watch repair shop can have it in their stock.

Good luck!


----------



## thesybarite

Thank you again, decaedron.


----------



## nikireh

Hi guys,

usualy when I shorten some braselet with screw fixed segments I used some glue to fix the tread and to prevent unscrewing. Is it the same with the springbars for B-42 - do you put some glue on the treads?


----------



## decaedron

Hi,

I didn´t fell the need for glue, as the screws are much more resistant to overtight.
And if you want to change the strap, the glue will not help at all...


----------



## archimedes

Thanks for posting that info


----------



## decaedron

Archimedes, be welcome.

After being a reader for years and adquiring info on this great forum, I feel obliged to share this.

Now i'm in peace with myself, just like when you pay an old debt...


----------



## mysiak

Anyone else tried this? Do you know the exact Casio model which fits? I haven't had luck with local watch repair shops so have to purchase the spare part online (and seller didn't respond to my request about dimensions).
Thanks!


----------



## timevoid

I initially had same issue but i solved it without scratching the watch or brake anything. I used a larger size of safety-pin that was small enough to not ruin the threads.

I had to use some force to get it out that is for sure.


----------



## zzelig

If anyone is interested, I broke the screw on my new Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut. After doing some research, I sourced the specific Casio pins that fit. The pins that fit the B-42 are *NOT for the Pathfinder, but for the G Shock*. Specifically, the models GW-3500, GW-2000 GW-2500, and GW-3000. 
I


----------



## zzelig

Btw, I wish Fortis would do away with the screw in type watch band lugs and just use spring bars. The original Fortis lugs are a fortune and very easy to break by over-tightening!


----------



## mysiak

Would you mind posting few photos showing how it looks like with g-shock tubes please?


----------



## zzelig

Looks the same as post #11.


mysiak said:


> Would you mind posting few photos showing how it looks like with g-shock tubes please?


----------



## Gannicus

Hey, I am having trouble removing the standard fortis B42 pin. I have the small screw removed. I assume i have to push out the pin now pushing from the threaded side. Is there a special tool for this? Have tried some tools but cant get it to even budge. Any help appreciated!


----------



## mysiak

Gannicus said:


> Hey, I am having trouble removing the standard fortis B42 pin. I have the small screw removed. I assume i have to push out the pin now pushing from the threaded side. Is there a special tool for this? Have tried some tools but cant get it to even budge. Any help appreciated!


Are you trying to remove the bracelet or remove links from it? For a link removal you have to unscrew 2 screws holding one link, not just one. For a bracelet removal it's enough to push out the pin with anything at hand (a toothpick for example).


----------



## Gannicus

mysiak said:


> Are you trying to remove the bracelet or remove links from it? For a link removal you have to unscrew 2 screws holding one link, not just one. For a bracelet removal it's enough to push out the pin with anything at hand (a toothpick for example).


Thanks for the reply. I was trying to remove a strap. I was able to get one of the pins out using a toothpick. However, that pin did not appear to be in all the way as it wasn't flush with the case. The one that is flush I still can't remove. And when I try to test getting the pin that wasn't flush back in, I can't seem to get it flush just by pushing it in with my thumb. Worried if I use something to tap it in, it will be stuck in there like the other though.


----------



## impetusera

zzelig said:


> If anyone is interested, I broke the screw on my new Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut. After doing some research, I sourced the specific Casio pins that fit. The pins that fit the B-42 are *NOT for the Pathfinder, but for the G Shock*. Specifically, the models GW-3500, GW-2000 GW-2500, and GW-3000.
> I


Thanks for that info. I believe I have the right bits arriving tomorrow. Oddly it seems there's variations of those Casio models where some use a 24mm bar and others a 25mm. I pulled one of my Fortis bars out and it is longer than 24mm with or without the head so I went with the 25mm. Don't need them at the moment but nice to have on hand or substitute for the Fortis ones during times of frequent band swapping.


----------



## impetusera

Gannicus said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was trying to remove a strap. I was able to get one of the pins out using a toothpick. However, that pin did not appear to be in all the way as it wasn't flush with the case. The one that is flush I still can't remove. And when I try to test getting the pin that wasn't flush back in, I can't seem to get it flush just by pushing it in with my thumb. Worried if I use something to tap it in, it will be stuck in there like the other though.


Check to see if the bars are keyed. You have to align the key on the shaft with the slot.


----------



## Gannicus

impetusera said:


> Check to see if the bars are keyed. You have to align the key on the shaft with the slot.


Thanks, you are correct. But even aligned it is still requiring force to go in or come out.

I am trying to source a bracelet for my B42 Fortis Flieger Chronograph watch. Looks like I need this bracelet specifically:

Fortis B 42 Swiss Chronograph Automatic Watch | eBay

Any help as to a place I can get one even used relatively cheap? Thanks


----------



## impetusera

Gannicus said:


> Thanks, you are correct. But even aligned it is still requiring force to go in or come out.
> 
> I am trying to source a bracelet for my B42 Fortis Flieger Chronograph watch. Looks like I need this bracelet specifically:
> 
> Fortis B 42 Swiss Chronograph Automatic Watch | eBay
> 
> Any help as to a place I can get one even used relatively cheap? Thanks


Maybe try some graphite powder on the on the bar. It shouldn't require much force to go in but it also shouldn't fall out without pushing it out. I have that same watch and looked for a year to find a deal on a bracelet for it. I finally caved in and just paid $429 for a new one on ebay. The problem with that particular model watch is they used two different lug styles with it depending on when it was manufactured. You need either the 99.635.10M or 99.645.10M bracelet depending on which lug it is. Mine needed the 99.645.10M and I got it from the ebay seller worldwatchjewelry. Currently has both types listed though looks like the price might have increased since I got mine. There's a thread "Help with bracelet" on this forum that will show you which lug style you have and thus which model bracelet/end links you need. I'd put a link to it but can't post links yet.


----------



## journeyforce

archimedes said:


> Anyone else know of a US source for these ?


I am reviving this thread. You can get them from RGM Watch Company based in PA. They are a USA based Fortis service center. I got a set of 2 lug bars for $40 plus shipping. The cost of these bars no matter where you get them is going to be expensive. There was a Germany based seller that was selling them for about $2 less per bar after shipping but it could take over a month to get it. I got my lug bars from RGM in 2 days after ordering them.


----------

